# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Спамеры укорачивают ссылки

## SDA

Укороченные URL, используемые на некоторых сайтах для сжатия длинных веб-адресов в короткие ссылки, быстро превращаются в популярное орудие спамеров, пытающихся таким образом добраться до ничего не подозревающих пользователей. По данным нового отчета MessageLabs, укороченные URL теперь встречаются в 2% всех писем со спамом. 

Как сообщают специалисты компании, присутствие укороченных URL в спаме резко увеличилось в последние несколько недель. Произошло это из-за того, что такие ссылки стали использоваться в электронных письмах, рассылаемых ботнетом Donbot. По всей видимости, владельцам ботнета удалось автоматизировать процесс создания укороченных ссылок, и внедрить соответствующий код в код ботнета или шаблоны писем.

Создать укороченные ссылки предлагают десятки сайтов, и хакеры похоже поняли, что использование этих сервисов избавляет их от необходимости преодолевать CAPTCHA или регистрировать аккаунт. Чтобы скрыть происхождение ссылки или использовать другие сервисы для перенаправления своих жертв, хакерам ранее приходилось регистрировать там аккаунты, а для этого им нужно было преодолевать систему защиты от автоматизированных регистраций, основанную на CAPTCHA. Однако сайты, предлагающие укоротить интернет-ссылки, не требуют регистрации, поэтому автоматизировать процесс их создания для спамеров не составит труда. 

Опасность укороченных ссылок заключается в том, что ты никогда не знаешь, куда они тебя приведут. Кроме того, такой спам нельзя остановить, основываясь на фильтрации по принципу черных списков, потому что реальное доменное имя в укороченном варианте адреса скрыто. 

Несмотря на то, что техника распространения этого спама нова, его содержание, по сведениям MessageLabs, ничем не отличается от предыдущих образцов – там все также рекламируются средства для похудания и увеличения размеров полового члена.

Эксперты предупреждают, что эта же самая методика может быть использована и для перенаправления жертв на сайты, осуществляющие атаки при загрузке, хотя подобные случаи пока и не были зафиксированы. Рекомендации традиционны – пользователям следует всякий раз убеждаться в том, что письмо, которое они видят перед своими глазами - это именно то письмо от знакомого им человека, которое они ожидали увидеть. Кроме того, если есть такая возможность, необходимо убедиться в том, что человек, от которого получено то или иное письмо, действительно хотел что-то послать.

http://www.messagelabs.com/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

